# Buying Out of State Car: CA to AZ



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

I need a little help regarding options for buying a new car in CA but I live in AZ. I am buying in california because they have the EXACT car in stock and AZ has none. I need the car now, as my lease is up on my current car. The dealer said I had two options 1) use a local address(i have my father-in-law's address) and register/title and pay tax in california. 2)pay tax and registration in arizona but the dealer needs to physically drive the car to the border and release title to me across state lines with notarized signatures.

Doesn't california have a 30day temp registration? Isn't there another way? Option 1 is less hassle on the front end but AZ requires that a resident register their car in the state within 90 days. I don't think CA would refund me for the remaining 9 months? Option 2 is a little more "legal" but messy logistically and fees to have the guy drive it to the border, about 250 miles away!

Interestingly both CA and AZ have about the same taxes and fees just divided differently.


Any other way?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

northernlights said:


> I need a little help regarding options for buying a new car in CA but I live in AZ. I am buying in california because they have the EXACT car in stock and AZ has none. I need the car now, as my lease is up on my current car. The dealer said I had two options 1) use a local address(i have my father-in-law's address) and register/title and pay tax in california. 2)pay tax and registration in arizona but the dealer needs to physically drive the car to the border and release title to me across state lines with notarized signatures.
> 
> *Doesn't california have a 30day temp registration? *Isn't there another way? Option 1 is less hassle on the front end but AZ requires that a resident register their car in the state within 90 days. I don't think CA would refund me for the remaining 9 months? Option 2 is a little more "legal" but messy logistically and fees to have the guy drive it to the border, about 250 miles away!
> 
> ...


No. I asked that same question before. The dealer has to trailer the car to AZ. Can't put the car on the road unless it is registered or with dealer plates. Why don't you ask the dealers to make some sort of a deal like trading cars? This way the transaction can be done in CA, but car belongs to AZ dealer.


----------



## BMWE9006 (Mar 25, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> No. I asked that same question before. The dealer has to trailer the car to AZ. Can't put the car on the road unless it is registered or with dealer plates. Why don't you ask the dealers to make some sort of a deal like trading cars? This way the transaction can be done in CA, but car belongs to AZ dealer.


+1

Kinda expanding on what he said: the dealer in AZ could purchase the car in CA and then sell it back to you. You will just have to pay the trucking fee (which should only bee a few hundred $).


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

I currently have a car awaiting production. Car was bought at CA dealer who due to my circumstances needed car in AZ where I live - couldn't go and pick it up. So he calls local BMW dealership who has accepted his request and will be doing courtesy delivery fro me in AZ. My status sheet from dealer shows purchase at dealer "X" and being delivered to dealer "Y". 

They may charge that dealer shipping costs and what not but it's worth it isn't it? Oh and local AZ dealer will be doing DMV paperwork for me. 

PM me if you want details. In this business there is always a way to get things done, you just need good people to make it happen for you by putting in the effort.


----------



## papitosabe (Apr 24, 2007)

i was going to buy a car in CA..i'm in texas...the dealer said he could have it shipped.. all you need to do is get a wrecker svc that has the special tote trucks...give them $100 under the table...don't call the actual service..and tell them they only need to move it a mile or so...then meet them up and you're done...shady, but it may work...type out a form on your cpu saying that Company ABC is shipping your car to AZ...like i said...SHADEEEE...


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

If you lease it will not make a diffrence. I have leased 2 cars in Ca. and did dealer pick ups on both (one I am picking up on Friday after a euro delivery). The tax is on your monthly payment and based on your zip code (for Az. city taxes).


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

northernlights said:


> I I need the car now, as my lease is up on my current car.
> 
> Any other way?


Is your current car leased through BMWFS? BMWFS will extend the lease if you order a new BMW.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Good advice so far. This car is actually for my wife and its a Ford. I have several BMW's and have found this forum helpful to answer these kinds of question. The real problem I have is there is literally only 1 Ford Expedition left in the Southwest US 2007 that fits my specs. It happens to live in a dealer lot in So Cal. Everybody has tried to do a trade with him but he won't give it up. I worked out a 1000 over invoice deal with him. So its a good deal but there is a hassle factor.

I can't believe CA doesn't have a 30day reg like most states, it would encourage more out of state buyers. Yet another example of how lame that state and their leadership is, I am so glad I left 10 years ago. I don't want to lease, because I plan on keeping the car for a while.

I still can't believe there isn't an easier way, but who am I to know. I can't find out what the "rules" are on getting registered in a state you don't actually live in, but I could easily use my father-in-law's address as my own their in CA. Anybody know?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

What is Ford's lead time if you order one? We were told it would be 8 weeks for an Escape with MT. I was also quoted a price very close to invoice, even if we did a special order. And that was as a walk up. We decided not to get an Escape, so I didn't do any price shopping.


In the end it may be less expensive to order what you want locally and rent your wife a car until the new one shows up. Enterprise may give you a decent price on a one month rental. Enterprise gives the office managers a lot of descretion about such things. YOu may have to haggle.'

I'd also find out if it is possible to extend the lease. BMWFS will do it, so others just might.

Or just go with a single car for a little while. That's what we are doing.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Can't you ask your dealer(AZ) to swap new cars(Similarly optioned cars are fairly easily swapped) with the dealer in CA? I know they do that all the time here in CA.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

In 2005 BMW North Scottsdale traded an allocation car with a dealer in CA for my car below. The 330i that I wanted was on it's way into Oxnard, destined for a CA dealership and BMW North Scottsdale simply traded for it. I got the exact car I wanted at the agreed upon price within a week and no hassles dealing with out-of-state taxes, registrations, etc.


----------



## AgsWin (Apr 30, 2007)

want_a_7 said:


> If you lease it will not make a diffrence. I have leased 2 cars in Ca. and did dealer pick ups on both (one I am picking up on Friday after a euro delivery). The tax is on your monthly payment and based on your zip code (for Az. city taxes).


Not if you live in Texas or Illinois


----------



## AgsWin (Apr 30, 2007)

coldintake said:


> Can't you ask your dealer(AZ) to swap new cars(Similarly optioned cars are fairly easily swapped) with the dealer in CA? I know they do that all the time here in CA.


The real problem I have is there is literally only 1 Ford Expedition left in the Southwest US 2007 that fits my specs. It happens to live in a dealer lot in So Cal. *Everybody has tried to do a trade with him but he won't give it up. *


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> What is Ford's lead time if you order one? We were told it would be 8 weeks for an Escape with MT. I was also quoted a price very close to invoice, even if we did a special order. And that was as a walk up. We decided not to get an Escape, so I didn't do any price shopping.
> 
> In the end it may be less expensive to order what you want locally and rent your wife a car until the new one shows up. Enterprise may give you a decent price on a one month rental. Enterprise gives the office managers a lot of descretion about such things. YOu may have to haggle.'
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I am already over 10k+ on my miles for the lease. The lease isn't due until the end of August but Ford credit is running a deal to forgive my last three payments if I buy another Ford. This stops the 20 cents a mile I am paying for the lease and allows me to buy a new car. The 2007 deadline for special ordering has stopped and the 2008 production isn't scheduled until sometime Sept. So I'm in a weird time spot.

The CA dealer will deliver the car for free to the border, they have some guy driving it there. They want me to pay Cali sales tax but this doesn't sound right. If I am taking possession of the car in AZ and I LIVE in AZ I should pay AZ tax. The dealer claims I should pay CA tax. This tax and vehicle license tax stuff is crazy. Anybody know how ca and az are different?


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

AgsWin said:


> The real problem I have is there is literally only 1 Ford Expedition left in the Southwest US 2007 that fits my specs. It happens to live in a dealer lot in So Cal. *Everybody has tried to do a trade with him but he won't give it up. *


Then I guess you have 2 obvious choices.

Sacrifice the exact car you want or cough up a lot of cash. In my experience if the "exact" is hard to come by, getting something with +/- a couple options will leave you happier instead of the absurd costs associated with getting "the one".


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Nevermind.


----------



## jvcajita (Oct 20, 2006)

ur a resident of AZ, then you should be paying AZ taxes...he's jipping u from the get go. first he wont do a dealer trade on the SUV? now, this...i smell something fishy. i think u should buy an X5...


----------



## shine012 (Jun 9, 2006)

I live in AZ but leased my car in CA. They gave me a one-way permit to drive the car to AZ. Then I registered the car in AZ and paid the registration fee here. I also paid/pay AZ tax


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

shine012 said:


> I live in AZ but leased my car in CA. They gave me a one-way permit to drive the car to AZ. Then I registered the car in AZ and paid the registration fee here. I also paid/pay AZ tax


I wonder if leasing is different than buying in this regard. Did you pay az tax at the dealer or through the MVD?


----------



## shine012 (Jun 9, 2006)

northernlights said:


> I wonder if leasing is different than buying in this regard. Did you pay az tax at the dealer or through the MVD?


Leasing might be different when tax is considered. Tax is part of monthly payment so it is paid through BMWFS. I did get a temp. permit in AZ MVD and the dealer took care of the registration through AZ MVD


----------

